

Redirect Old Twitter Username References to New Username? - hackmyway

I had a twitter username say X. I renamed username to Y. I have lot of references of X on twitter&#x2F;blogs because of mentions and replies.
Is there a way I can redirect all those old twitter usernames to new twitter account?
======
mtmail
Only if you email all those blogs. The old username is now free and can soon
(not sure what the waiting period is) be registered by somebody else.

~~~
hackmyway
But what about replies, mentions of old username on twiiter? Is there a way to
handle that.

One proposed solution:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/3j79t1/redirect_ol...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/3j79t1/redirect_old_twitter_username_references_to_new/)

